#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  ΕλΕΜ: Εθελοντική αιμοδοσία στη Θεσσαλονίκη

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Πέμπτη, 10 Οκτωβρίου 2013, 10:00-13:00
*Πού:* Θεσσαλονίκη, Ιπποκράτειο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο, Κέντρο Αιμοδοσίας (είσοδος από Κωνσταντινουπόλεως)

*Διοργάνωση:* ΕλΕΜ (Ελεύθεροι Επαγγελματίες Μηχανικοί)

...για την ενίσχυση της τράπεζας αίματος

*Πληροφορίες - Επικοινωνία:* 
www.elem.tee.gr
 email: antivalidis@yahoo.gr
 Αντιβαλίδης Παναγιώτης
 τηλ.: 2310420888
 fax: 2310317527
 κινητό: 6945235485

----------

